

FullContact Acquires Cobook with Pot, Ski Passes and Dogecoin - bradmccarty
http://www.fullcontact.com/blog/fullcontact-acquires-cobook/

======
freehunter
I don't think I've ever seen a linkbait headline for an acquisition
announcement before.

>Just kidding, we didn’t use Dogecoin. Or the other two. But they are moving
to Colorado, so infer what you will.

------
brianbreslin
In context of a serious business move, I am not keen on seeing tongue in cheek
link bait titles for articles. Seems to be in poor taste IMO.

Congrats to the Cobook team. This seems like a logical fit.

